# Help for Orphans



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 14, 2005)

Our church helps support a Christian orphanage in Myanmar (Burma) and the children there are in great need of a new dormitory to divide the older boys and girls (we have raised $10,000 of the $12,000 needed to complete the building). These children have very little but they themselves fast one day a week to collect to help feed those who have even less than they have. See how you can help at the blog below. One dollar goes a long way ($1 buys 30 bricks); so no donation is too small and 100% of funds given toward the orphanage goes to the needs of the orphans. To donate you can go directly to the link below that.
http://mtmblog.blogspot.com/
http://www.fpcr.org/Missions.htm
_Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world._ James 1:27

[Edited on 6-14-2005 by NaphtaliPress]


----------

